# Cultures Collide



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

This afternoon, I was in Pensacola Christmas shopping with Tonya and I got a call from Jimmy (_The Coolest Redfish Tournament Partner known to Mankind_) and he wanted me to come buy and pick up some fresh Yellowfin from a trip he made Thur/Fri. Tonya and I dropped by and visited for a while and left with a prize Ziplock of fresh YFT. 

This afternoon, we unpacked Tonya's truck and she sat down to watch "Survivor". I got in the kitchen and put a skillet on a burner and covered the bottom in Olive Oil. I sliced a yellow onion thin and put it in the Olive Oil and removed the onion after it carmelized. I put 4 1" YFT Steaks that had sat in light Whorstershire and White Wine, in the hot Olive Oil and allowed the steaks to very lightly brown before turning them over to do the same on the other side. 

Here is the Culture part. I didn't have anything quick to fix to go with the Tuna so I took the bottom 1/4 of a large bag of regular Lay's Potato Chips and covered the bottom of two plates. After the second side of each Steak very very lightly browned I took them off and placed them on top of the bed of Lay's Potato Chips, topped gracefully with a few saute'd onion with the light Olive Oil/Whorstershire/White Wine rue drizzled about the Potato Chips, and I served my lovely wife. 

It was Amazing. 


Thanks Jimmy. 



.
.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is there any such thing as a Bad way to enjoy YFT???????????


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds great but I think you should have just taken the YFT out of the bag and just put it on the plate of chips and then ate!

One of these days Im going to pony up for a rig trip to get some YFT. They fear me at sushi buffets so Im pretty sure I can do some damage to a nice YFT before we make it back to the dock!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Sounds great but I think you should have just taken the YFT out of the bag and just put it on the plate of chips and then ate!
> 
> One of these days Im going to pony up for a rig trip to get some YFT. They fear me at sushi buffets so Im pretty sure I can do some damage to a nice YFT before we make it back to the dock!


 

I'll pitch in on GAS.........................


----------

